# I combined a hive yesterday........



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

I had made a couple splits in the spring. At some point on one of the splits the queen disappeared. I gave them a frame of eggs and larvae. They started making a couple queen cells. A few weeks later I checked back apparently the new queen didn’t make it back. I gave em another frame of eggs/larvae. Checked back yesterday a full month later and the situation was bleak. Still no sign of a mated queen. After stewing about what I should do and decided to combine the hive with another hive in the yard. I put paper to seperate the two hives. Hopefully this was the right thing to do. I didn’t want to waste anymore resources on this hive.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Sounds like the right move to me....


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Should work. How ever by now they probably had a laying worker of two. 
I probably would have just shook them out in the grass and took the empty hive away and let them blend in with a nother good stron hive.

But either way works fine, one just takes longer.

 Al


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

I've been busy recently mowing hay. I have been ever watchful of any wildlife that may be in danger of the 8 foot cutter bar. Rabbits, neighbor's cats or fawns are reported victims.
Wheat harvest is well underway, too.

So, when I read that you'd combined a hive of bees, my first thoughts went to a grain harvesting combine, how the honey would gum up the internals, the possibility of multiple stings on the operator, the tragic loss of a wild swarm.

Ahh, a different type of combining. Glad all went well.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Alley there was zero brood/larvae in the hive. I poured over it with my reading glasses. I had moved frames of larvae two other times, wouldn’t that stave off laying worker development? I had given them a frame from the hive I combined em with the day before. I was going to try again to get them to raise a queen but after sleeping on it decided that was going to be a waste of resources being we are in a dearth so I thought I’d do the combine. I saw the queen and good brood in the other hive Hopefully it will work out. Ill keep ya posted. How long should I wait to check back on the combined hive? I thought I’d check this week weather permitting

lol haypoint. There is zero chance of me ever operating a combine lol I’ve got an acre of land half full a trees. I’d like a tractor with a scoop or bobcat to play with though


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A week should have holes in the paper so they can pass back and forth between hives.

 Al


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Glad I’m not the only one. This is what I read as well. LOL

So, when I read that you'd combined a hive of bees, my first thoughts went to a grain harvesting combine, how the honey would gum up the internals, the possibility of multiple stings on the operator, the tragic loss of a wild swarm.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was told over 60 decades ago if I keep my mouth shut when adults, mainly men were talking I would learn a lot. My dad and uncle were right about that and I have learned so much I can not always remember right off some thing I learned when I was 15 today. 

the same applies to what you read. If you take the time to read some thing and not under stand it reread and still don't under stand ask the questions don't assume.

 Al


----------

